# cd/dvd rom drive problem



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Bought a new pc two weeks ago. Today the cd/dvd rom drive will not show up in windows. When i go into device manager and update the driver the computer keeps telling me that the most updated driver is installed, but yet ity doesn`t show up in windows and won`t play a disc when inserted.

HP Pavilion a6332.uk
AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad Core Processor 2.20GHz
3070 MB (RAM)
32 bit Operating System
Windows Vista Home Premium

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH10L SCSI CdRom device


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

1. Click on START button, the click on RUN.
2. Enter REGEDIT and press Enter.
3. When REGEDIT starts, open up the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/ 
{4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
4. After clicking on {4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} you should see two settings on the right-hand side: 
"Upperfilters" 
"Lowerfilters" 
Click on each of them, press DELETE and click YES.
Or you can download this reg file to do the same thing. Or CDGone Variant.


----------

